

Curry-Howard correspondence - sz
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curry–Howard_correspondence

======
DanielBMarkham
The same Curry from whence we get "currying a function" and the name of the
language Haskell.

When I started learning FP, I thought that perhaps currying functions were
some how related to Indian food :)

